# Should I be worried... Background Retinopathy



## GregP (May 28, 2016)

I've had the results of my first eye screening back... Letter is most alarming! I have "background retinopathy" which doesn't need any treatment, but I should continue to monitor and control blood glucose.

Is this normal/to be expected? Should I be worried? Do I need to do anything different now my blood is under control?


----------



## Northerner (May 28, 2016)

GregP said:


> I've had the results of my first eye screening back... Letter is most alarming! I have "background retinopathy" which doesn't need any treatment, but I should continue to monitor and control blood glucose.
> 
> Is this normal/to be expected? Should I be worried? Do I need to do anything different now my blood is under control?


Hi Greg, please don't worry about this, it's very common to get this letter, particularly after your first screening and it always causes alarm. I really wish they could find a better way of putting it so it doesn't distress people!

It's common to have some tiny changes to the blood vessels in your eyes as your levels come under control, but the good news is that it won't affect your sight at all, and can often disappear completely by the time of your next scan  Even if it doesn't, as long as you manage your diabetes well then it can remain stable for years, even decades, as witnessed by some of our members here. So, no panic! Just keep looking after yourself and you will be fine


----------



## GregP (May 28, 2016)

T


Northerner said:


> Hi Greg, please don't worry about this, it's very common to get this letter, particularly after your first screening and it always causes alarm. I really wish they could find a better way of putting it so it doesn't distress people!
> 
> It's common to have some tiny changes to the blood vessels in your eyes as your levels come under control, but the good news is that it won't affect your sight at all, and can often disappear completely by the time of your next scan  Even if it doesn't, as long as you manage your diabetes well then it can remain stable for years, even decades, as witnessed by some of our members here. So, no panic! Just keep looking after yourself and you will be fine



Thanks - that's how I had interpreted it, but good to get another perspective!


----------



## AJLang (May 28, 2016)

I was diagnosed with background retinopathy over 25 years ago and although I do have eye problems none of them are because of diabetic retinopathy. They actually say now that my right eye has no retinopathy at all. I hope that helps to reassure you. Those letters do have horrible wording and should be rewritten.


----------



## Copepod (May 28, 2016)

Such letters have poor choice of words. If they were really worried about you, they'd refer you to ophthalmologist (eye doctor). With good control, you may have no retinopathy next year, or it might be another background letter. I usually something nice to celebrate not needing treatment each year. Perhaps you'd like to do the same?


----------



## trophywench (May 28, 2016)

years ago it was labelled 'Diabetic changes' which is far kinder and all it means anyway - but of course they now have to tell us precisely the exact name of every single thing they observe, for fear of being accused of not telling us what they've found!


----------



## Richard Laybourn (Aug 17, 2016)

I am glad I saw this because I just had such a letter. I have been diabetic for for 20 years so the rational side of me was saying that after this length of time of course there will be some changes and I should not freak out but there is always that irrational side of you that wants to . I am glad this has helped pull me back to the rational side. Thanks


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 18, 2016)

Awful letter, had me in floods of tears and that is a hard task I can tell you!  The thing they don't tell you is that improvement in control can cause changes, and that not all changes are permanent or progressive.  I had background changes reported on the first test, then each one since has been fine so far, no sign of retinopathy.  I happen to know it was a single "bleed" in the first instance because I rang and talked to the consultant (I was really very distressed by that letter).  So it doesn't necessarily mean anything terrible.  Obviously they want to keep an eye on it (no pun intended), but try not to worry too much


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 18, 2016)

I was surprised when my first results came back as all clear, but like others have said on here, it's nothing to worry about.


----------

